# Clavier externe sur Macbook Pro



## SuperPowl (17 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je possède un Macbook Pro 13" qui date d'un an à peu près, et j'ai récupéré un vieux clavier apple qui ressemble à ça :





Et comme le clavier du Macbook est pas bien grand et qu'il n'y a pas de pavé numérique, je voulais le brancher et l'utiliser comme clavier.
Le problème, c'est que les touches standards correspondent à des caractères spéciaux (genre : ÏÈ&#64257;ß~© &#8776;ß~ºÈº¶« ...), seuls les chiffres sont normaux. Et en plus, dès que je le branche, les raccourcis du trackpad multitouch ne fonctionnent plus (genre le glissent 4 doigts pour passer d'un bureau à un autre).
Voilà je voulais savoir si vous aviez une idée pour paramétrer tout ça (vu que la section clavier des paramètres ne m'a pas vraiment aidé).

Merci d'avance !


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2012)

Tu as vérifié le profil du clavier ?
Clavier filaire, bluetooth ?

Pour le trackpad, c'est étrange (mais y'a peut être quelque chose qui se passe si les deux périphériques sont bluetooth&#8230

Je dirais que c'est plus un problème qui peut se régler du coté système mais pour l'instant je le laisse là pour voir ce que ça donne


----------



## SuperPowl (18 Juin 2012)

Problem solved !

Vu que ça me semblait bizarre que le pavé numérique marche normalement, j'ai démonté le clavier, et visiblement la fiche de la partie non-numérique était mal branchée .
Tout marche !

Merci !


----------

